# Stingray short vs long frame



## 3gswish (Jan 15, 2014)

I heard that '63-'65 stingrays had a "short" frame, later years had a long frame. But looking at various pics, I am having a hard time seeing the difference!

What should I be looking for to tell the difference?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## videoranger (Feb 8, 2014)

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/stingray/
This is a great site for Schwinn reference info. Take a look at the early 64 Stingrays and compare to late 65 and later frames and you'll see the difference, The shorty frames are about a little bit shorter overall and the top bar appears more curvred and follows the curve contour of the rear stays  more closely. The long frame has an appearance more like the 26" frames as it is longer between the seat post and the fork neck as compared to the shorty frames. When looking at the page for 1966 the top picture shows the early short frame and the two 66 below are the long frames.


----------

